# Toro Power clean 180 4 stroke



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

I just got done working on my Father in Laws Toro today. He gould not get it running. So I cleaned the carb, had to put on a scrapper bar, I changed the oil. So is that a Honda motor?? Sure looks like it?? or is it a clone?? So if it is a Honda I take it it is a GX180.. About 5HP?? 
They do not make it easy to take off the carb bowl. :icon_whistling:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

On the data sheet I saw for it, it is called a Toro 4 cycle OHV engine, meaning it's a clone. If it was a Honda, it would most likely have the name clearly written somewhere on the engine, and Toro would likely be quick to announce the fact that they were using a Honda.

https://www.toro.com/home/snowthrowers/gassinglestage/tsn_490-8000_09_pwrclr_180_ss_lo.pdf

Was your F-I-L's covered in the recall for that model?

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2010/Snow-Blowers-Recalled-by-The-Toro-Company-Due-to-Fire-Hazard/


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it's a clone motor


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info and I guess it would be a clone. Nice motor for the blower. With the angled cylinder it is packaged nice. I have some of the 3hp 4 cycle Tecumseh Bolens blowers. With it being only a 87cc motor I think it may be about a 3HP. The 180 number would be the 18 inch wide that it clears. That make sense. I fired it up today we had a little dusting of snow not enough to use it but is was cold enough 27 degree. I know the reason they do not put HP numbers on the small motors (Law Suit) but it make it hard to compare some times. You can get a 350cid chevy with 150HP or one with 400hp... I'll take the 400HP any day!!


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is a little more information on the Power clean 180. I read on Movingsnow.com that the motors are made by Powermore. They are a large motorcycle motor manufacture. They also make motor parts for other companies. Quality motors and parts. 
My father in law flooded out his 180 so I went over and pulled the plug, dryed it, and got it running. Wanted to get a new plug for a spare. Here is the number on the spark plug. NHSP LD E72TC Say WHAT ?? Never seen that number. So I went to the Toro parts look up and found the Toro Number to be 119-1961 spark plug. The cross should be NGK BPR6HS. I still have to get one but it sounds correct. Just thought it might help some one!!
I also was on MTD site and there is a promo video on the powermore motors also..


----------

